# first saddle recommendations



## Spellfeller (Jul 2, 2015)

Hi, all:

Sorry for the long post, but I'm in the market for a first saddle and looking for your wisdom! Here's the skinny:

runtish (5'7", 160) amateur climber doing pruning/deadwooding on two heavily wooded properties
VERY part time: saddle will likely get 10-20 hours of use per year
has to cost less than $200, as I'm going to be needing other gear too
I've been diligently using the search function like a good newb. Consensus seems to be:

Weaver 4D
go to your local store and try stuff on
Thankfully, I'm in Indy so Treestuff is my local store, but their Weaver 4D options are pretty extensive, and I'm having trouble narrowing them down. Can you guys help with the pros and cons of the models below for my application? Things like: cotton vs. leather, leg loops vs. not, high back vs. not, fixed vs floating Ds, etc. have me chasing my tail!

Starting off, we've got the cotton, floating seat model at $100:
(5 stars based on 1 review)






then we go to basically the same thing with leg loops at $120
(4.8/5 stars based on 11 reviews)






Whoa, Bessie! We're getting tricky now, because this is technically a 3D. 
Leather, wide-back, and whatever advantage the floating D gets you for $140. (Option overload setting in!!)
(4.2/5 stars based on 10 reviews)




Now, we're back to a 4D but with wide-back leather at $160.
(4.4/5 stars based on 5 reviews)




And just because there isn't an equivalent Weaver at Treestuff, a Buckingham wide-back with double floating Ds. (Which sounds like Kate Upton in a pool...) for $170
(4.9/5 stars based on 8 reviews)




The one at $120 and $170 get the most love from reviewers, but I'd really like the AS experts to weigh in!
What in your opinion is the best blend of affordability, usability and (relative) comfort for occasional use?
Thanks!


----------



## Wayne Wilkinson (Jul 2, 2015)

Look for new tribe. I love mine and for the amount of hours you will be in it they have comparable prices and the comfort level will be way above any of the aforementioned saddles.


----------



## Zale (Jul 2, 2015)

I would go with the floating double D wide back. It gives you the most flexibility. IMO.


----------



## Spellfeller (Jul 3, 2015)

Wayne Wilkinson said:


> Look for new tribe. I love mine and for the amount of hours you will be in it they have comparable prices and the comfort level will be way above any of the aforementioned saddles.



Thanks, Wayne. I've seen a LOT of good reviews for New Tribe. The thing is some of their "recreational" saddles are in my budget, but their "arborist" ones are not. Could I get away with a recreational saddle?



Zale said:


> I would go with the floating double D wide back. It gives you the most flexibility. IMO.



Thanks, Zale!


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Jul 3, 2015)

Bump your budget 15 bucks and get the cougar. All the saddles you've listed are thirty year old technology. Go down and try them on and you'll feel the difference immediately.


----------



## Wayne Wilkinson (Jul 3, 2015)

I have a weaver that came in a beginner climbing kit... worked it it for 2 or 3 days before I ordered a new tribe. And for the amount of time you will be it in I don't see a rec. Harness being a problem they still have loops for tools. Just not as many. I only use half of the ones on mine I have the new tribe pro arborist 2 saddle. It's 50 more then your talking about spending but well worth the money. I've let my climber kevin play in it a few times and he keeps trying to buy it off of me... he also uses a weaver. But I think he uses the floating d.


----------



## BC WetCoast (Jul 3, 2015)

The floating seat models will have you hating life in a big hurry, especially if you're doing any amount of hip thrusting (and want to have kids in the future). I use an old Buckingham Classic with a batten seat, probably a little out of your price range.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jul 3, 2015)

If you could expand your budget $100 you have a whole lot of options.


----------



## Raganr (Jul 3, 2015)

Not in your budget or on your list, but for my first saddle I chose the New Tribe Onyx. Not much time in it but it does have a lot of features for the price (<400).

Just something to keep in mind, the used saddle market is not very good if you decide to upgrade later. There are a few saddles listed for sale in the classifieds on Tr eeBuzz right now.

I almost bought a New Tribe Fox when I was leaning towards less expensive saddles.


----------



## yz111rider (Jul 9, 2015)

I got one just like that. I use a few times the bought a Sequoia SRT

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## crotchclimber (Jul 9, 2015)

Another vote for New Tribe. Their simplest models should have everything you need to do basic climbing and are than $200. I use a Onyx which is a rope bridge saddle with lots of bells and whistles. They used to make a rec version of it called the Limbwalker that cost about $1oo less because it didn't have the quick buckles but it's no longer listed on their website.


----------



## bigbluram (Jul 17, 2015)

Outa ur price range but the new sherill edge batten seat will blow ur mind at the comfort and robust quality construction. I'm getting one soon as I can climb again, kinda hard rite now since they reattached my pinky from a chainsaw accident 6 wks ago..


----------



## Spellfeller (Aug 7, 2015)

Hi, all:

As an addicted forum reader, I hate when a thread asking a question has no closure or resolution from the OP. So here's the ending to the story...

Thanks to all who recommended New Tribe. Thanks too to Sophia at the company who spent a great deal of time with me on the phone talking about their product line. Thanks to Treestuff for being right up the road and having everything to try on. (Yes, I know how lucky I am!)

The final winner for me was the New Tribe Champion (LINK). As I was looking for something that could do rec. climbing, some amateur deadwooding, and also serve as a hunting saddle, I think the Champion is the best generalist for all those tasks in the NT lineup. In a new thread, I'll post a more detailed comparison of my thoughts about all the NT models I tried and link to it here when I have it up!

More here.


----------

